# Tybee Island Report 6/16



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

One word, SPOT! Lot's of small spot caught off the ends of the pier on double drop rigs with shrimp as bait. Some small blues, ladyfish and the everpresent sharks were being caught. Had a couple small blacktips and something that snapped off my heaver rig. Must have been big if it could have worked it's way around the 25' 80# mono shock leader, bimini twist and wire leader. I think he can have it!


----------

